# Is it just me or is there a distinct lack of interesting posts



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

on here lately? Everything seems to be getting very samey  e.g. Wwyd re  changing yards - please choose from the following - a,b,c,d,e,f,g - or - I can't find a bridle without a xxxxx noseband or - What balancer do I feed my obese, laminitic, 3 legged, 45 year old semi retired good doer  yada yada yada - Where on earth have all the interesting, informative or just downright contentious posts gone???


----------



## Yardbird (1 July 2017)

Go to Clubhouse and read the wheelbarow thread.


----------



## OldNag (1 July 2017)

I think it can be a bit less active in summer... Everyone is out with the horses!


----------



## joosie (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			Where on earth have all the interesting, informative or just downright contentious posts gone???
		
Click to expand...

I don't know. Why don't you start one? This one isn't exactly enthralling either


----------



## OldNag (1 July 2017)

We need a good troll ..  there hasn't been one for a while.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

joosie said:



			I don't know. Why don't you start one? This one isn't exactly enthralling either 

Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Ooo I will - thanks


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Exactly


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			Ouch 

Click to expand...

And ouch to all the people you insulted with your post.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Insulted? Maybe this is why


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Mmm


----------



## Overread (1 July 2017)

joosie said:



			I don't know. Why don't you start one? This one isn't exactly enthralling either 

Click to expand...

Whilst it can seem cheeky this is often the crux of the matter; especially if you've been around a forum and a hobby/interest for a while and you've read most of the common threads and questions.

In general there's a point where you'll have read most of the content that typically comes up in a forum and where your understanding of a subject is greater than those "how do I start" type posts often made. So you either have to:
1) Resort to reality
2) Lurk the forum mostly posting in jovial posts now and then and chatting to friends (oft about the good old days when the forum was great or stuff)
3) Create threads and subjects that interest you and give them a little push to get them going.
4) Troll (yes sadly some users get to a point where they are bored with the community so much that they get a little silly/trollish)


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Thanks Overred that was very well put & exactly what I was getting at but didn't express very well after my bottle of vino last night


----------



## cobsarefab (1 July 2017)

Why not resurrect one of the older funny posts?


----------



## limestonelil (1 July 2017)

cobsarefab said:



			Why not resurrect one of the older funny posts?
		
Click to expand...

Roll up, roll up.............


----------



## Fidgety (1 July 2017)

OldNag said:



			We need a good troll ..  there hasn't been one for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Yep second that, one who doesn't stand out a mile .


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Yep second that, one who doesn't stand out a mile .
		
Click to expand...

I dare you


----------



## Fidgety (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			I dare you 

Click to expand...

Dare me to what? Troll? I don't need to do that, I'm perfectly capable of winding people up at the best of times as it is!


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 July 2017)

Love it that a poster who has posted 13 times since they joined the forum 4 years ago is having a pop at folk for not posting 'interesting' stuff .


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (1 July 2017)

Do you use the "what's new" button? That's what I do and I'm on here reading most days whilst I have a cuppa.  I'm not bored of the forum and I was lurking years before I joined, so I've been around a while.  There are posts I CBA with so I don't click on them.  There are those like the london fire thread where I don't have any advice or the whole thing is too upsetting so I don't post, but I've read the whole thing.  There's the posts where I try to help.  I thought the one about leading was interesting, something we all do every day, a reasoned discussion with lots of explanations and no nastiness about any particular method going on.  The forum isn't as active as it used to be but it's not dull.  I do think it's a bit insulting really to post threads like this basically saying "where have all the good threads gone?".  It's like saying all the threads currently around are worthless, which isn't going to make the posters who started them feel good, is it.  A bit tactless of you.  Have you tried the search function too? You can bring up some old threads you've never seen before, on a subject you're interested in, that way.


----------



## cobsarefab (1 July 2017)

Resurrected a couple for you, things could get interesting : D


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

The Clitheroe auction thread is a potential troll thread.


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 July 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Love it that a poster who has posted 13 times since they joined the forum 4 years ago is having a pop at folk for not posting 'interesting' stuff .
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough my first thought was I remember nothing from this poster boring or otherwise.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (1 July 2017)

OldNag said:



			We need a good troll ..  there hasn't been one for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Spare us


----------



## Buddy'sMum (1 July 2017)

OldNag said:



			We need a good troll ..  there hasn't been one for a while.
		
Click to expand...

Do adults pretending to be cob owning teenage girls not count?


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 July 2017)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Do adults pretending to be cob owning teenage girls not count? 

Click to expand...

Haha!


----------



## Chinchilla (1 July 2017)

OldNag said:



			I think it can be a bit less active in summer... Everyone is out with the horses!
		
Click to expand...

/\ this. 

and in winter people ask the 'interesting' questions about what to do in summer.


----------



## cobsarefab (1 July 2017)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Do adults pretending to be cob owning teenage girls not count? 

Click to expand...

Are you talking about me?


----------



## Arzada (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			on here lately? Everything seems to be getting very samey  e.g. Wwyd re  changing yards - please choose from the following - a,b,c,d,e,f,g - or - I can't find a bridle without a xxxxx noseband or - What balancer do I feed my obese, laminitic, 3 legged, 45 year old semi retired good doer  yada yada yada - Where on earth have all the interesting, informative or just downright contentious posts gone???
		
Click to expand...

It's you  - you seem to have missed some 'recent interesting, informative or just downright contentious posts.' Though this thread is starting to look interesting!


----------



## PaddyMonty (1 July 2017)

I thought all cob owners were trolls.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Love it that a poster who has posted 13 times since they joined the forum 4 years ago is having a pop at folk for not posting 'interesting' stuff .
		
Click to expand...

I'm an avid reader me


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Dare me to what? Troll? I don't need to do that, I'm perfectly capable of winding people up at the best of times as it is! 

Click to expand...

So am I obviously


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			Do you use the "what's new" button? That's what I do and I'm on here reading most days whilst I have a cuppa.  I'm not bored of the forum and I was lurking years before I joined, so I've been around a while.  There are posts I CBA with so I don't click on them.  There are those like the london fire thread where I don't have any advice or the whole thing is too upsetting so I don't post, but I've read the whole thing.  There's the posts where I try to help.  I thought the one about leading was interesting, something we all do every day, a reasoned discussion with lots of explanations and no nastiness about any particular method going on.  The forum isn't as active as it used to be but it's not dull.  I do think it's a bit insulting really to post threads like this basically saying "where have all the good threads gone?".  It's like saying all the threads currently around are worthless, which isn't going to make the posters who started them feel good, is it.  A bit tactless of you.  Have you tried the search function too? You can bring up some old threads you've never seen before, on a subject you're interested in, that way.[/QUOabove

Lord above some people get insulted very easily - I wasn't aware that many people on here actually own 45 year old laminitic 3 legged horses - maybe I'm wrong?

I do know how to use the search button on here which is why I'm surprised to see so many duplicate or extremely similar posts. 
I have found so much useful info over the years by doing exactly this.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Funnily enough my first thought was I remember nothing from this poster boring or otherwise. 

Click to expand...

So??? This forum is for reading too


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Arzada said:



			It's you  - you seem to have missed some 'recent interesting, informative or just downright contentious posts.' Though this thread is starting to look interesting!
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

PaddyMonty said:



			I thought all cob owners were trolls.
		
Click to expand...

Bhahaha


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			on here lately? Everything seems to be getting very samey  e.g. Wwyd re  changing yards - please choose from the following - a,b,c,d,e,f,g - or - I can't find a bridle without a xxxxx noseband or - What balancer do I feed my obese, laminitic, 3 legged, 45 year old semi retired good doer  yada yada yada - Where on earth have all the interesting, informative or just downright contentious posts gone???
		
Click to expand...

Maybe people have decided to spend more time in the real world than hours and hours on the computer.  Most likely the winter will see those interesting threads come up again when the weather changes and people stay indoors.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			Maybe people have decided to spend more time in the real world than hours and hours on the computer.  Most likely the winter will see those interesting threads come up again when the weather changes and people stay indoors.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's probably very true


----------



## Leo Walker (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			So??? This forum is for reading too 

Click to expand...

Quite. But dont moan that people havent provided you with interesting things to read when you havent ever contributed yourself. It smacks of hypocrisy.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 July 2017)

OldNag said:



			We need a good troll ..  there hasn't been one for a while.
		
Click to expand...

you think?


----------



## Rowreach (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			So??? This forum is for reading too 

Click to expand...

Yes, but if nobody actually replies to threads, how would you expect them to be interesting?


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Quite. But dont moan that people havent provided you with interesting things to read when you havent ever contributed yourself. It smacks of hypocrisy.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I have contributed a couple of times in the dim & distant past so maybe get your facts straight before you post? 

 I'm beginning to see now why people shy away from expressing their opinions like they used to - it gets very personal very quickly


----------



## SEL (1 July 2017)

This thread is getting interesting now!


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

SEL said:



			This thread is getting interesting now!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## {97702} (1 July 2017)

Oh look, another lame attempt at trolling......


----------



## Irish gal (1 July 2017)

SEL said:



			This thread is getting interesting now!
		
Click to expand...

Best thread in a while I reckon! You should post more often Tihama.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			Best thread in a while I reckon! You should post more often Tihama.
		
Click to expand...

Why thank you Irish Gal I just might 

Actually I've a bit of time on my hands this weekend as my hubby has taken our son away for the weekend.

Long long story - my 20 year old son suffers from severe anxiety and depression.

It's been a nightmare 6 years for our family with no clear end in sight.

I find spending time reading this forum a good way to chill out and no Levrier I'm not a troll just a very very tired stressed out 54 year old who had a few glasses of wine last night and decided to express an opinion -
 maybe not as tactfully as I could have admittedly.


----------



## Wildfox (1 July 2017)

I'm more of a reader or 'lurker' than a poster myself, but I never find the forum uninteresting and if there isn't much new that interests me, I search through older posts to find something that's more relevant. personally if I was finding things a bit stale or 'samey' I'd try start a few interesting threads before diving right in with a complaint.

I wonder if it's perhaps just a little quieter with it being summer or maybe people use Facebook groups more these days? It's certainly something I noticed rising in popularity before I deleted my account there. Although THAT was quite samey - "guess the age" - "what colour saddle pad suits" - "guess my horses breed" (ITS A BLOODY COB) anyway... I digress.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			Actually I have contributed a couple of times in the dim & distant past so maybe get your facts straight before you post? 

 I'm beginning to see now why people shy away from expressing their opinions like they used to - it gets very personal very quickly 

Click to expand...

My facts are straight. In 4yrs you have commented 4 times, then started this thread moaning there is nothing interesting to read. No one has been personal.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			My facts are straight. In 4yrs you have commented 4 times, then started this thread moaning there is nothing interesting to read. No one has been personal.
		
Click to expand...

Please see my post above.


----------



## Irish gal (1 July 2017)

Or the one I love Wildfox here and on FB 'Can someone help me trace my ISH's breeder' to find out what he was like as a foal. Chances are the farmer who bred him wouldn't even remember the horse, they might have had so many. And what are people really going to be able to add to their knowledge about the horse - did he like carrots as a foal maybe!?

That's a tough situation to be in Tihama and very worrying for any Mum. Sometimes knocking back a bottle of red can help blow off a bit of steam, so I find anyway. Strange to find someone on here who is practically a neighbour, you're only the next county over from me!

I hope the trip away helps your son. Fingers crossed that it will.


----------



## Wildfox (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			Why thank you Irish Gal I just might 

Actually I've a bit of time on my hands this weekend as my hubby has taken our son away for the weekend.

Long long story - my 20 year old son suffers from severe anxiety and depression.

It's been a nightmare 6 years for our family with no clear end in sight.

I find spending time reading this forum a good way to chill out and no Levrier I'm not a troll just a very very tired stressed out 54 year old who had a few glasses of wine last night and decided to express an opinion -
 maybe not as tactfully as I could have admittedly.
		
Click to expand...


Must have cross posted with you. Very hard and sad situation, and a few glasses of wine and expressing opinions is fine! Okay so you could have been more tactful, but we're only humans after all! I'm rarely tactful. I word vomit on a daily basis.


----------



## Wildfox (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			Or the one I love Wildfox here and on FB 'Can someone help me trace my ISH's breeder' to find out what he was like as a foal. Chances are the farmer who bred him wouldn't even remember the horse, they might have had so many. And what are people really going to be able to add to their knowledge about the horse - did he like carrots as a foal maybe!?

That's a tough situation to be in Tihama and very worrying for any Mum. Sometimes knocking back a bottle of red can help blow off a bit of steam, so I find anyway. Strange to find someone on here who is practically a neighbour, you're only the next county over from me!

I hope the trip away helps your son. Fingers crossed that it will.
		
Click to expand...


Oh I love those ones as well, so entertaining! Like a farmer or dealer from 20 years ago has a picture of every single horse that's every been through their gates. Posts like that were quite rife around one particular area of Scotland where there's a large dealer who has up to a hundred horses at any one time in acres of fields and forrests, mostly run of the mill cobs and unbroken youngsters and the like but with the rare gem as well. The horses don't have names, you just give them a name when you buy it and you'd forever see people saying "I got this horse from this dealer and it's pregnant and I want to know who the dad is, can anyone help, I think it might be five years old but there's no history and I don't know where it was before I bought it from the dealer"


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			Or the one I love Wildfox here and on FB 'Can someone help me trace my ISH's breeder' to find out what he was like as a foal. Chances are the farmer who bred him wouldn't even remember the horse, they might have had so many. And what are people really going to be able to add to their knowledge about the horse - did he like carrots as a foal maybe!?

That's a tough situation to be in Tihama and very worrying for any Mum. Sometimes knocking back a bottle of red can help blow off a bit of steam, so I find anyway. Strange to find someone on here who is practically a neighbour, you're only the next county over from me!

I hope the trip away helps your son. Fingers crossed that it will.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much Irish Gal - and yes indeed a bottle of red has saved my sanity many a time.

A neighbour you say? Will you be at Ennis show tomorrow?


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Wildfox said:



			Must have cross posted with you. Very hard and sad situation, and a few glasses of wine and expressing opinions is fine! Okay so you could have been more tactful, but we're only humans after all! I'm rarely tactful. I word vomit on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Wildfox - I love that turn of phrase "word vomit" - very descriptive  you're not a Sagittarius too by any chance?


----------



## Irish gal (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			Thanks very much Irish Gal - and yes indeed a bottle of red has saved my sanity many a time.

A neighbour you say? Will you be at Ennis show tomorrow? 

Click to expand...

Yip I'm in Limerick. Sadly no show for me tomorrow but I bet it will be good, that's if the weather picks up. Are you going?


----------



## Snowy Celandine (1 July 2017)

Buddy'sMum said:



			Do adults pretending to be cob owning teenage girls not count? 

Click to expand...

Snigger


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

Fairly sure everyone is welcome to find somewhere else to go, or contribute more than a few posts in 4 years if they wish to help make it more interesting, some of us do our best *puts head in sand about own post count *

And yes maybe not as tactfully as you could have been for those of us who do post and try and keep it going . I might forgive you had you offered to share the wine


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			Yip I'm in Limerick. Sadly no show for me tomorrow but I bet it will be good, that's if the weather picks up. Are you going?
		
Click to expand...

 Love Limerick - most of my friends are from there 

Might go to show just to cheer on the YO's  young daughters - no competing for me atm either.

 Ahh yes our lovely weather so bloody unpredictable


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

ester said:



			Fairly sure everyone is welcome to find somewhere else to go, or contribute more than a few posts in 4 years if they wish to help make it more interesting, some of us do our best *puts head in sand about own post count *

And yes maybe not as tactfully as you could have been for those of us who do post and try and keep it going . I might forgive you had you offered to share the wine [/QUOTE

Hi Ester if you have a look at my earier post I explained about the lack of contributions - if I'm ever drinking & posting again (highly unlikely) I'll save a glass for you 

Click to expand...


----------



## Widgeon (1 July 2017)

Seriously (because how else should one reply to this thread?) how many of the posters of the type described in the thread "Roll up, roll up..." do you reckon are actually real? I've only been on the forum for a few months but there do seem to have been so many of these that I've stopped giving them the benefit of the doubt - I can see why some of the long timers tend to shout "troll" early on.

Also with my serious hat on (in answer to the original question), I am more of a lurker than a poster because a) I'm not very interesting; I don't have my own horse and can usually find the horse related answers I need in ways other than on a forum, and b) I agree that things can seem to escalate quickly (so to speak) and I would rather not be shot down for being an idiot/troll/terrible pet owner by someone who doesn't actually know me.

But I really enjoy this forum - I love seeing people's success stories and picking up bits of information about things I'd never considered before. Personally I'm grateful to the people who post regularly, it helps make up for my current lack of horsey community *weeps*


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:





ester said:



			Fairly sure everyone is welcome to find somewhere else to go, or contribute more than a few posts in 4 years if they wish to help make it more interesting, some of us do our best *puts head in sand about own post count *

And yes maybe not as tactfully as you could have been for those of us who do post and try and keep it going . I might forgive you had you offered to share the wine [/QUOTE

Hi Ester if you have a look at my earier post I explained about the lack of contributions - if I'm ever drinking & posting again (highly unlikely) I'll save a glass for you 

Click to expand...

I read all your posts  people not reading all the posts before responding then missing something important is a huge bug bear of mine . I'm still unconvinced that by saying you just read it to chill out means you can comment that those of us that do put a bit more effort in to keeping the forum going should be trying harder to make more interesting posts for those who just like to read  whatever their reasons for doing so. I actually think it has been pretty good of late for the summer, Paddy&Montys recent escapade with Wimbles being a recent highlight though I actually prefer the people struggling and getting help that works ones, that is where this forum comes into its own. 

The troll thing is both and issue and a shame IMO, people are cautious when they have been burned and also take a certain responsibility for other posters, I have made  no secret of the fact that I am more emotionally invested in this forum than healthy- my immediate reaction for anyone dissing it is to get quite cross and point out all the good bits. However I am also rubbish at spotting trolls and feel horribly cheated about them and as such I do have an arrangement with another user to give me the heads up, fairly sure she has missed one at the moment though .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

ester said:





Tihama said:



			I read all your posts  people not reading all the posts before responding then missing something important is a huge bug bear of mine . I'm still unconvinced that by saying you just read it to chill out means you can comment that those of us that do put a bit more effort in to keeping the forum going should be trying harder to make more interesting posts for those who just like to read  whatever their reasons for doing so. I actually think it has been pretty good of late for the summer, Paddy&Montys recent escapade with Wimbles being a recent highlight though I actually prefer the people struggling and getting help that works ones, that is where this forum comes into its own. 

The troll thing is both and issue and a shame IMO, people are cautious when they have been burned and also take a certain responsibility for other posters, I have made  no secret of the fact that I am more emotionally invested in this forum than healthy- my immediate reaction for anyone dissing it is to get quite cross and point out all the good bits. However I am also rubbish at spotting trolls and feel horribly cheated about them and as such I do have an arrangement with another user to give me the heads up, fairly sure she has missed one at the moment though .[/QUOTEI



I really don't feel I need to justify myself any more tbh.

 I have far more important things to be giving head space to (which you will have read about in my previous post).
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

no one asked you to, I certainly haven't. But that doesn't mean they can't have and state their own opinions on what you have said and how it made them feel as regular posters.


----------



## Rowreach (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:





ester said:





Tihama said:



			I read all your posts  people not reading all the posts before responding then missing something important is a huge bug bear of mine . I'm still unconvinced that by saying you just read it to chill out means you can comment that those of us that do put a bit more effort in to keeping the forum going should be trying harder to make more interesting posts for those who just like to read  whatever their reasons for doing so. I actually think it has been pretty good of late for the summer, Paddy&Montys recent escapade with Wimbles being a recent highlight though I actually prefer the people struggling and getting help that works ones, that is where this forum comes into its own. 

The troll thing is both and issue and a shame IMO, people are cautious when they have been burned and also take a certain responsibility for other posters, I have made  no secret of the fact that I am more emotionally invested in this forum than healthy- my immediate reaction for anyone dissing it is to get quite cross and point out all the good bits. However I am also rubbish at spotting trolls and feel horribly cheated about them and as such I do have an arrangement with another user to give me the heads up, fairly sure she has missed one at the moment though .[/QUOTEI



I really don't feel I need to justify myself any more tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Well I don't know what you want really?  You lurk, then you complain there's nothing interesting happening, then you don't like the discussion you have generated?  Why not just post a few replies and join in a bit, and you might enjoy it a bit more?  I'm not the most prolific poster gawd knows, but I've enjoyed the forum for what it is for quite a few years.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

ester said:



			no one asked you to, I certainly haven't. But that doesn't mean they can't have and state their own opinions on what you have said and how it made them feel as regular posters.
		
Click to expand...

Enough please


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Rowreach said:





Tihama said:





ester said:



			Well I don't know what you want really?  You lurk, then you complain there's nothing interesting happening, then you don't like the discussion you have generated?  Why not just post a few replies and join in a bit, and you might enjoy it a bit more?  I'm not the most prolific poster gawd knows, but I've enjoyed the forum for what it is for quite a few years.
		
Click to expand...

I posted a very personal reply in which I explained my lack of contributions maybe you missed or maybe you have no empathy or maybe you just want to keep on harping on about the same thing -  as I said to Ester enough please
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Irish gal (1 July 2017)

And all Tihama was doing was also passing comment. She asked where have all the interesting or contentious threads gone - that's a very simple and innocent observation yet people have got their backs up.

No wonder many prefer to remain lurkers when they're met with so much criticism for a simple comment on the state of the forum. She has explained her very difficult family situation i.e. She has enough stress in her life already. Where is the empathy that many say exists on this forum?

She has enough to cope with in her life at the moment especially on a weekend when she's getting a much needed break from a fairly horrendous situation. Can we please extend the hand of friendship here to someone who may genuinely be in need of it.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

Thanks Irish Gal - I really needed that reassurance & back up


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			And all Tihama was doing was also passing comment. She asked where have all the interesting or contentious threads gone - that's a very simple and innocent observation yet people have got their backs up.

No wonder many prefer to remain lurkers when they're met with so much criticism for a simple comment on the state of the forum. She has explained her very difficult family situation i.e. She has enough stress in her life already. Where is the empathy that many say exists on this forum?

She has enough to cope with in her life at the moment especially on a weekend when she's getting a much needed break from a fairly horrendous situation. Can we please extend the hand of friendship here to someone who may genuinely be in need of it.
		
Click to expand...

All I was doing was passing comment too. Struggling to see the issue with that and don't appreciate being told I cannot make a point or say that perhaps some people might have been upset by a statement and why. Plenty of us have lots to cope with too.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

ester said:



			Oh come on if you've lurked long enough you should no that you do not get to tell people what they can or cannot post!  Frankly if you didn't want to be told that some people found your post upsetting and somewhat offensive maybe you should have given that a little more thought before posting. 

And please sort your quotes out as I did not say what I am now quoted as saying in your post above, that was rowreach.
		
Click to expand...

Go away and stop hounding me or I will report you - is that clear enough??


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:





Rowreach said:





Tihama said:



			I posted a very personal reply in which I explained my lack of contributions maybe you missed or maybe you have no empathy or maybe you just want to keep on harping on about the same thing -  as I said to Ester enough please
		
Click to expand...

I already said I have seen it, why do you suggest I was lieing? I don't think it really matters why you chose not post, I come here to chill too but I choose to post with it.
I also have plenty of empathy, thanks. If you did truely lurk here you might know that given the circumstanes described I have plenty of experience there that would make it hard not to.
I don't appreciate being told what and when I should or should not post, or that I cannot say what I feel in response to someone's post.

Report me for what exactly? I am no rule breaker!
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## milliepops (1 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			Go away and stop hounding me or I will report you - is that clear enough??
		
Click to expand...

I think you may be reading more into ester's replies than is there?  I also found it strange that someone would lurk for so long on the forum and then complain that those of us who actively participate on a regular basis weren't delivering on the entertainment factor.
I'm sorry for your personal circumstances, there are many HHOers that are having hard times and we are a supportive bunch but it wasn't the best introduction for you as a relatively new poster, that's all.

Let the dust settle and then join in, if you wish to... or just return to being a dissatisfied lurker if you prefer. We won't mind which you choose, but new blood is always welcome if positive contributions are made


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 July 2017)

So. You don't like the boring forum which lacks contentious posts so post a thread moaning about the boring regular posters and then threaten to report one of the regular posters for expressing their opinion on your now rather boring yet also contentious post. You better drink a bit more of that wine OP. 

Disclaimer: I've got a lot of worries too aonthat makes it ok for me to be rude to you. Mine are like my daughter's father might take her away one weekend and decide to do them both in. Good eh?


----------



## Tihamandturkey (1 July 2017)

I am honestly astounded at the responses posted by all but 2 people here - completely unbelievable - I've had enough


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 July 2017)

Yes it's everyone else except you. Definitely.


----------



## milliepops (1 July 2017)

What a strange thread  :confused3:


----------



## Fidgety (1 July 2017)

Well this thread has certainly become more interesting OP, thank you


----------



## popsdosh (1 July 2017)

Can I say it Ester??


----------



## popsdosh (1 July 2017)

Fidgety said:



			Well this thread has certainly become more interesting OP, thank you 

Click to expand...

I think the OP may have chilled a bit more just lurking, I think they will soon be in for therapy


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

Where is Enfys? We need her and her goat... although I have a horrible feeling that she doesn't have him anymore.  Maybe she has a new goat or even several? *hopes for goats*


----------



## Leo Walker (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			She has enough to cope with in her life at the moment especially on a weekend when she's getting a much needed break from a fairly horrendous situation. Can we please extend the hand of friendship here to someone who may genuinely be in need of it.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few of us live day in day out with pretty horrendous situations. Some of us chose to post about those situations, some of us dont. Pretty much all of us living those situations come here as a form of distraction from the horrors of the real world. Not all of us get drunk, post a hypocritical thread then start telling people to stop before they are reported! 

Not quite sure what the OP expected to happen. That she could criticise but that no one would respond in kind? Then she could say stop when she got what she wanted and that would be the end of it?


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			Where is Enfys? We need her and her goat... although I have a horrible feeling that she doesn't have him anymore.  Maybe she has a new goat or even several? *hopes for goats*
		
Click to expand...

I went picture hunting, this seemed apt, but enfys' picture link is broken sorry  
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ow-not-to-appear-to-be-a-troll&highlight=goat


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			And all Tihama was doing was also passing comment. She asked where have all the interesting or contentious threads gone - that's a very simple and innocent observation yet people have got their backs up.

No wonder many prefer to remain lurkers when they're met with so much criticism for a simple comment on the state of the forum. She has explained her very difficult family situation i.e. She has enough stress in her life already. Where is the empathy that many say exists on this forum?

She has enough to cope with in her life at the moment especially on a weekend when she's getting a much needed break from a fairly horrendous situation. Can we please extend the hand of friendship here to someone who may genuinely be in need of it.
		
Click to expand...

It's hard to extend the hand of friendship to someone who has just insulted everybody by saying they don't post interesting threads :eek3:  It's no different to if she'd walked into a party, eavesdropped on a few conversations, then stood in the middle of the room and announced loudly that there's nobody interesting to talk to.  Honestly, who is really going to feel empathy/sympathy for someone who has just done that?  I did my best but she just jumped on me again.  

This isn't tv, it's not generated by the government or something for peoples entertainment.  It's a community.


----------



## cobsandbassets (1 July 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Can I say it Ester??
		
Click to expand...

Go on. Say the t word


----------



## ycbm (1 July 2017)

Come on then Tihama, help me with this one:


https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/showthread.php?750533-Books-by-and-for-animals


Or comment on the wheelbarrows.

Or anything except telling those of us who try that we are boring!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

I forgot that he had died!    *weeps*


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Can I say it Ester??
		
Click to expand...

what time do you call this? 

For some reason I want to come up with some catchphrase like 'it's chico time' at this point.... 

I'm going back in my over invested unappreciated hole now. or paper bag as that is the best I can find 
	
	
		
		
	


	




ah no maybe


----------



## popsdosh (1 July 2017)

ester said:



			what time do you call this?
		
Click to expand...

Why mess it up for those of us who use this forum for its soporific effect!!


----------



## Irish gal (1 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			Quite a few of us live day in day out with pretty horrendous situations. Some of us chose to post about those situations, some of us dont. Pretty much all of us living those situations come here as a form of distraction from the horrors of the real world. Not all of us get drunk, post a hypocritical thread then start telling people to stop before they are reported! 

Not quite sure what the OP expected to happen. That she could criticise but that no one would respond in kind? Then she could say stop when she got what she wanted and that would be the end of it?
		
Click to expand...

How is she criticising, shes making a simple observation that the threads are 'samey'. It's nothing that hasn't been said plenty of times before yet individuals are taking it personally.

So people here have problems and you're right we all do. But none of us knows just who might be on a cliff edge tonight, needing very little to tip them over the side. Especially someone who has told us they're in a state. Just a shove from a hostile bunch of of strangers could be enough to do it.

But doubtless that won't bother people here much...


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

ester said:



			I'm going back in my over invested unappreciated hole now. or paper bag as that is the best I can find 
	
	
		
		
	


	




ah no maybe  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

This is a very good and pertinent point. The main thing wrong with this forum is the lack of good smilies. If anyone wants to post one of a bunny with a pancake on its head, for example, they need to go off and find one, when that should (obviously) be offered by HHO as an option in the forum reply box.


----------



## popsdosh (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			How is she criticising, shes making a simple observation that the threads are 'samey'. It's nothing that hasn't been said plenty of times before yet individuals are taking it personally.

So people here have problems and you're right we all do. But none of us knows just who might be on a cliff edge tonight, needing very little to tip them over the side. Especially someone who has told us they're in a state. Just a shove from a hostile bunch of of strangers could be enough to do it.

But doubtless that won't bother people here much...
		
Click to expand...

Then why create that position in the first place, people posting on here have their own views and how can they know the mental state of another poster. Im sorry to make a big deal of your problems and then still slam into others ,I just dont see how they expect sympathy.


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

mine's lost his pancake


----------



## DabDab (1 July 2017)

milliepops said:



			What a strange thread  :confused3:
		
Click to expand...

I know right?! I think between this one and the 'feeding a 2yo native a balancer' thread my concept of what subjects/innocent response observations are likely to get people hot under the collar has been blown away


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

Irish gal said:



			So people here have problems and you're right we all do. But none of us knows just who might be on a cliff edge tonight, needing very little to tip them over the side.
		
Click to expand...

That is a good point. 

If I am feeling fragile, I just don't post on here. I know how easy it is for people to misinterpret the intent behind the written word (which is a serious reason for using smilies - to try to show the 'tone' that the reply is written with), plus I can be very ham-fisted at explaining myself which doesn't help. So really if I can't cope with people getting the wrong end of the stick and sending me PM's telling me how wrong or awful I am, then I just don't post a reply.  Like others, I sometimes type it, but then delete it.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

ester said:



			mine's lost his pancake 






Click to expand...

I may have eaten the pancake.


----------



## DabDab (1 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			This is a very good and pertinent point. The main thing wrong with this forum is the lack of good smilies. If anyone wants to post one of a bunny with a pancake on its head, for example, they need to go off and find one, when that should (obviously) be offered by HHO as an option in the forum reply box.






Click to expand...

I think you've hit the nail on the head there.
I dread to think of the posters that have been lost due to pancake-headed bunnies 

ETA: I actually find this bunny rather irritating- why is he taking one hop to the right, but two to the left? Is the pancake making unlevel?


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

Whereas if I am fragile I know I very much do the opposite  for the most part - special interest/bit of a stim whatever you want to call it, though sometimes that is of course an issue. 

I'd actually say people being on the edge bothers people a lot on here too, and countless pms have been sent on this forum when that is the case so I really don't think it is fair to say it wouldn't bother people on here much, but they probably need to have more than just a side comment about a family situation to go off if that is truely the case.


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

DabDab said:



			I think you've hit the nail on the head there.
I dread to think of the posters that have been lost due to pancake-headed bunnies 

ETA: I actually find this bunny rather irritating- why is he taking one hop to the right, but two to the left? Is the pancake making unlevel?
		
Click to expand...

can't be, because mine does it too....


----------



## JFTDWS (1 July 2017)

I'm transfixed by the pancake rabbit in the spatial anomaly.


----------



## ycbm (1 July 2017)

Faracat said:








Click to expand...

Just .......   why????


----------



## milliepops (1 July 2017)

DabDab said:



			I think you've hit the nail on the head there.
I dread to think of the posters that have been lost due to pancake-headed bunnies 

Click to expand...

It's the straw that broke the camel's back :lol:


----------



## Irish gal (1 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			That is a good point. 

If I am feeling fragile, I just don't post on here. I know how easy it is for people to misinterpret the intent behind the written word (which is a serious reason for using smilies - to try to show the 'tone' that the reply is written with), plus I can be very ham-fisted at explaining myself which doesn't help. So really if I can't cope with people getting the wrong end of the stick and sending me PM's telling me how wrong or awful I am, then I just don't post a reply.  Like others, I sometimes type it, but then delete it.
		
Click to expand...

I know Faracat, that's the sensible thing to do but life isn't always like that. This person is a non poster who likes to read. She's at her wits end with her son, gets a break from him, tears into a bottle of wine and thanks to feeling brave sticks up a thread. She then gets the head taken off her for what are really quite innocent comments that have been said many times before.

Now instead of getting a break from the stress of her awful family situation she has a firestorm on a forum and is fending off a fair bit of heavy criticism. I say give the lady a break, we all need one. So what if she downed wine and waded in here. There are far worse things someone can do. And I wouldn't envy her situation, it sounds like heavy going.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 July 2017)

JFTD said:



			I'm transfixed by the pancake rabbit in the spatial anomaly.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## ycbm (1 July 2017)

She didn't get criticised for what she posted, IG, she got criticised for her reaction to people's perfectly reasonable responses. 'Ouch', when it was pointed out that this thread was neither new nor interesting itself, and on it went from there. At which point it actually got really entertaining, so thanks Tihama.

If you think this is a 'firestorm' of a thread, you haven't been on the forum long enough!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

I feel that the camel needs some music... but I'm not sure exactly what music. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS, sorry for distressing you with pancake bunnies YCBM, I thought it was cute.


----------



## ycbm (1 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			I feel that the camel needs some music... but I'm not sure exactly what music. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS, sorry for distressing you with pancake bunnies YCBM, I thought it was cute. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Sultans of Swing?

Bunnies and pancakes. Pancakes and bunnies. My head hurts.


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

Frankly I'm worried he's a bit metabolic, it isn't normal for fat reserves to do that..


----------



## milliepops (1 July 2017)

ester said:



			Frankly I'm worried he's a bit metabolic, it isn't normal for fat reserves to do that..
		
Click to expand...

    
Only on HHO.. ..


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

Sultans of Swing?
		
Click to expand...

Well the humps are certainly swinging about! For some reason I suddenly thought of the music used in the Morecambe & Wise breakfast sketch... _the stripper_ maybe?


----------



## ester (1 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			Well the humps are certainly swinging about! For some reason I suddenly thought of the music used in the Morecambe & Wise breakfast sketch... _the stripper_ maybe?
		
Click to expand...

I love that you are using Morecambe and wise as the reference for that tune!


----------



## ycbm (1 July 2017)

ester said:



			I love that you are using Morecambe and wise as the reference for that tune!
		
Click to expand...

I suspect she saw yesterday's The One Show.


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 July 2017)

# Alice the camel has one hump...


----------



## popsdosh (1 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			If you think this is a 'firestorm' of a thread, you haven't been on the forum long enough!
		
Click to expand...


So true! 
The demise of those threads through reporting is one of the reasons many highly knowledgeable posters left and it has become less used . C&T used to be the most used section until the muppets came along !


----------



## Irish gal (1 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			She didn't get criticised for what she posted, IG, she got criticised for her reaction to people's perfectly reasonable responses. 'Ouch', when it was pointed out that this thread was neither new nor interesting itself, and on it went from there. At which point it actually got really entertaining, so thanks Tihama.

If you think this is a 'firestorm' of a thread, you haven't been on the forum long enough!
		
Click to expand...


But hasn't it turned out to be quite interesting on all sorts of levels. I might not be here that long Ybcm but I've been in a fair few firestorms myself, so I know what it's like.

I only dip in and out of here as I'm too busy, just don't like to see people being put through the wringer for no good reason I can see.


----------



## stencilface (1 July 2017)

Well this thread livened up my evening, not least the jumping bunnies and wobbly camels.

Mission accomplished op I reckon. Even if you did say we're all a bunch of boring b*******


----------



## Leo Walker (1 July 2017)

This delightful little spidey dude dances to ANY music!


----------



## stencilface (1 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			This delightful little spidey dude dances to ANY music! 






Click to expand...

I love him! I need to save that link


----------



## Leo Walker (1 July 2017)

I have wasted hours with him!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (1 July 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			# Alice the camel has one hump...
		
Click to expand...

I was also singing this in my head :biggrin3:


----------



## ycbm (1 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I have wasted hours with him!
		
Click to expand...

Define waste . Time well spent with the cute little fella, I'd say


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			I suspect she saw yesterday's The One Show.
		
Click to expand...

I'm shocked by this accusation! I want to make it quite clear that it was my Mum watching the One Show, I just happened to be in the room. 

PS. I had seen the sketch before, but not when it was originally broadcast.

PPS. LOVE the dancing spiderman!


----------



## FfionWinnie (1 July 2017)

Sorry (not sorry) but Spider-Man wouldn't dance like that. I don't like it. 

*Stomps off*


----------



## numptynoelle (1 July 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Sorry (not sorry) but Spider-Man wouldn't dance like that. I don't like it. 

*Stomps off*
		
Click to expand...

Would it help if you thought of him as Deadpool? Because Deadpool would _definitely_ dance like that :tongue3:


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 July 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			This delightful little spidey dude dances to ANY music! 






Click to expand...

So I've been trying him out with different music and this one entertained me.  Spidey and bluegrass - who knew it would work?

[video=youtube;IKSu7RT2wN0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSu7RT2wN0[/video]


----------



## spacefaer (1 July 2017)

why does half his spidey leg disappear? Where does it go?


----------



## popsdosh (2 July 2017)

Todays deliberate mistake


----------



## Ellietotz (2 July 2017)




----------



## stencilface (2 July 2017)

Spidey is definitely deadpool, his dancing reminds me a bit of the oh, it's the lunging


----------



## DabDab (2 July 2017)

I'm transfixed by bluegrass spidey


----------



## FfionWinnie (2 July 2017)

numptynoelle said:



			Would it help if you thought of him as Deadpool? Because Deadpool would _definitely_ dance like that :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does help because despite the fact I know very little about Spider-Man and even less about Deadpool, even I knew that wasn't SM behaviour. 

Walks away with nose in the air congratulating myself on being right again.


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2017)

So has anyone found a song Dead Spider just can't dance to???????


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 July 2017)

Spideypool is a real thing (well in comic land anyway) - when Spidey and Deadpool team up, so maybe Deadpool taught Spidey to dance?


----------



## Fun Times (2 July 2017)

What the bejeezus is going on??


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 July 2017)

Fun Times said:



			What the bejeezus is going on??
		
Click to expand...

It's a long story but there's been a fair bit of flouncing.


----------



## DabDab (2 July 2017)

Fun Times said:



			What the bejeezus is going on??
		
Click to expand...

Thread got rather grumpy and angry, so Faracat encouraged it off piste with a pancake-headed rabbit, and then it was much better


----------



## Overread (2 July 2017)

Fun Times said:



			What the bejeezus is going on??
		
Click to expand...

I don't know all I know is its now got spiders and Deadpool


----------



## Rowreach (2 July 2017)

HHOers stepped up to the mark to make a more interesting thread


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 July 2017)

ycbm said:



			So has anyone found a song Dead Spider just can't dance to???????
		
Click to expand...

Slow and acoustic (especially if it's pretty too) thwarts him.


----------



## Pinkvboots (2 July 2017)

Where do you get the bunnies not seen those before!


----------



## Rollin (2 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			I'm shocked by this accusation! I want to make it quite clear that it was my Mum watching the One Show, I just happened to be in the room. 

PS. I had seen the sketch before, but not when it was originally broadcast.

PPS. LOVE the dancing spiderman!
		
Click to expand...

Some of us are old enough to have watched the original AND remember Eric upstaging Andre Previn.  AP "You are playing all the wrong notes"  Eric "I am playing the right notes not necessarily in the right order"  A bit like our jumping disaster today where our Pro rider forgot the course, turned left when he should have gone right, then knocked the fence down.  My poor Shagya stallion has 'refusal' which he didn't have.


----------



## TheOldTrout (2 July 2017)

Rollin said:



			Some of us are old enough to have watched the original AND remember Eric upstaging Andre Previn.  AP "You are playing all the wrong notes"  Eric "I am playing the right notes not necessarily in the right order"  A bit like our jumping disaster today where our Pro rider forgot the course, turned left when he should have gone right, then knocked the fence down.  My poor Shagya stallion has 'refusal' which he didn't have.
		
Click to expand...

It was years before I realised Andre Previn was famous for other things than the Morecombe and Wise show!


----------



## ycbm (2 July 2017)

Rollin said:



			Some of us are old enough to have watched the original AND remember Eric upstaging Andre Previn.  AP "You are playing all the wrong notes"  Eric "I am playing the right notes not necessarily in the right order" .
		
Click to expand...

And are now wondering how we never for one moment questioned two straight blokes sharing a double bed!


----------



## *Sahara (2 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			This is a very good and pertinent point. The main thing wrong with this forum is the lack of good smilies. If anyone wants to post one of a bunny with a pancake on its head, for example, they need to go off and find one, when that should (obviously) be offered by HHO as an option in the forum reply box.






Click to expand...

now that is just adorable :biggrin3:


----------



## KittenInTheTree (2 July 2017)

Lindylouanne said:



			It's a long story but there's been a fair bit of flouncing.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention the sock puppetry.


----------



## *Sahara (2 July 2017)

DabDab said:



			I think you've hit the nail on the head there.
I dread to think of the posters that have been lost due to pancake-headed bunnies 

ETA: I actually find this bunny rather irritating- why is he taking one hop to the right, but two to the left? Is the pancake making unlevel?
		
Click to expand...







 I have a hamster.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 July 2017)

*Sahara said:








 I have a hamster.
		
Click to expand...

Cute!


----------



## *Sahara (3 July 2017)

Faracat said:



			Cute!
		
Click to expand...

I know! I saw him and couldn't not post him :lol:


----------



## Meowy Catkin (3 July 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			Where do you get the bunnies not seen those before!
		
Click to expand...

From another vbulletin forum (blab) that has a much better smilie selection than we do.  
	
	
		
		
	


	







*Sahara said:



			I know! I saw him and couldn't not post him :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame you.


----------



## Fairynuff (5 July 2017)

Tihama said:



			on here lately? Everything seems to be getting very samey  e.g. Wwyd re  changing yards - please choose from the following - a,b,c,d,e,f,g - or - I can't find a bridle without a xxxxx noseband or - What balancer do I feed my obese, laminitic, 3 legged, 45 year old semi retired good doer  yada yada yada - Where on earth have all the interesting, informative or just downright contentious posts gone???
		
Click to expand...

Shame you weren't here about 10 years ago. It was a riot here almost every day and the FC or whatever he's called didn't exist ! The forum was awash with trolls, fight's, laughs and good fun  Today ? Boring and mostly twee.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (5 July 2017)

Fairynuff said:



			Shame you weren't here about 10 years ago. It was a riot here almost every day and the FC or whatever he's called didn't exist ! The forum was awash with trolls, fight's, laughs and good fun  Today ? Boring and mostly twee.
		
Click to expand...

Bog off somewhere else then, don't let us stop you!

Better?


----------



## Sukistokes2 (5 July 2017)

I'm just totally jealous of  the bunnies , I want cute little animals on my posts......not fair!!

I just don't know how....


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 July 2017)

Here you go Susi, lots of smilies to choose from here.  https://cosgan.de/smilie.php?wahl=0&ziel=froehlich


----------



## Ladyinred (5 July 2017)

Sukistokes2 said:



			I'm just totally jealous of  the bunnies , I want cute little animals on my posts......not fair!!

I just don't know how....

Click to expand...

Like this?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Go here: https://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php?wahl=11&ziel=tiere


----------



## Ladyinred (5 July 2017)

Snap Faracat!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 July 2017)

Ladyinred said:



			Snap Faracat!!
		
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 July 2017)

opps!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (5 July 2017)

This one is fun!


----------



## spacefaer (5 July 2017)

and this one a little alarming


----------



## *Sahara (6 July 2017)




----------



## Lissie2 (7 July 2017)

This was such an obvious tongue-in-cheek dry post. Some people are taking it far too seriously &#128514;


----------



## Fairynuff (7 July 2017)

KittenInTheTree said:



			Bog off somewhere else then, don't let us stop you!

Better?
		
Click to expand...

aren't you charming !


----------

